# Lwjgl Darstellung eines Kreises im Raum



## lam_tr (22. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand die vorgensweise mal helfen wie ich mithilfe von
lwjgl einen kreis im Raum malen kann. Und anhand dieses Kreises (soll die Erde darstellen)
soll ein anderes Kreis (vielfaches kleiner) um die Erde kreisen. 

Wie kann ich da vorgehen?
Wie stellt man die Animation dar?

Gruss lam


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Jun 2011)

Du könntest mittels der GLU Funktionen eine Sphere zeichnen und die dann mittels glRotate rotieren lassen. Oder du zeichnest deine Kugeln vollständig selbst.

LWJGL ist lediglich ein Binding für OpenGL unter Java. Komplexe Formen muss man entweder selbst erstellen (Geometrie lässt grüßen) oder man greift auf eine Lib zurück die einem das abnimmt.


----------



## Marco13 (22. Jun 2011)

Soll das wirklich nur ein Kreis sein, oder eine Kreisscheibe... oder eine Kugel?


----------



## Kr0e (22. Jun 2011)

Für einfache kreise gibt es gluDisk...


----------

